# Gentle reminders for you skamania chasers



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

They die after release when the water is warm. Kill them. Eat them. If they are tipping over when revived, chances are they're done like dinner. If they aren't tipping over, chances are they're done like dinner. Am I clear?

These are curious, aggressive fish. If you are intent on releasing fish, rough them up, use heavier tackle. 4# leaders are completely useless and irresponsible. I've been running 12 and 15# mono tippets, they don't freaking care. 

Also, don't go to a creekmouth and hook 40 fish. It's piggish and unfair, even if you have paying customers, a jetsled and a combover. Take a fish or 2 and get out of the river. 

One other thing for you Berren drifters. Please ask your self- if there's 1 1/2' of visibility, why would fish key on tiny black flies at the end of a 12' leader? Answer? They aren't. 

I'll get off my soapbox. Y'all have a great summer.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

That is by far one of the best posts I've seen in ages!


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Nothing but 12-15 lb leaders and the heavy 14 foot 9 weight spey for me.

If manage to land one and the water temp is over 65 and it looks toasted then the sibe will eat well. Hate to do it though. They love fish.

Cheers

BG


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice points, Robby...they all make sense.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

bombcast said:


> even if you have paying customers, a jetsled and a combover. Take a fish or 2 and get out of the river.


LOL :lol:


----------



## BuzzFloatman (May 6, 2005)

I watched a pair of chuck n duckers last summer pull their overpriced drift boat right below the coffer at Tippy and proceed to hook a Skamania somewhere on the double fly rig. They chased the fish down stream 30 or so yards then proceeded to net it, weigh it 3 times with a Boga, take pictures and then release it. This was in mid July with 62 degree water, that fish didn't have a chance!!! I have been night fishing quite a bit and have seen WAY TOO many fish rolling around half dead from being released.
Listen to Bombcast - kill the fish and eat it. I promise to not tell the TU and FFF "Release At All Costs" Police on you.
This fishery is managed as a put and take so let the DNR put and you take. It also doesn't hurt that these fish eat VERY well. I just finished my last vacuum pack of Skamania fillets tonight, it was an outstanding meal.

Now if we can get some rain and cool nights......

Buzz


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

BuzzFloatman said:


> I watched a pair of chuck n duckers last summer pull their overpriced drift boat right below the coffer at Tippy


Combover "protege", no doubt :lol: Fresh steelhead sounds good to me :corkysm55 

Buzz, its apparent from your previous posts that you dislike the flyfishing populous  We are not all that bad  Just a few that make the rest of us look bad  I loved your post on "another site" about the clowns on the Grand last winter...."chumming and nearly taking a swim"...CLASSIC :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Buzz you are right on w/ most your post. Especially the part about Skamania eating well. Unless you are using heavy gear and land the fish quickly put it on the stringer. Skam fillets on the grill are very good. One of the few fish I really care to eat. I have already had a few this year 

Even when fishing a coldwater trib last year I had a steelhead die halfway through the fight w/ a 6lb Maxima leader. I lost the fish and 30 seconds later the fish came bobbing downstream on a gravel bar. Even in the colder water it is still very much a put and take fishery. 

FWIW


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

BuzzFloatman said:


> This fishery is managed as a put and take so let the DNR put and you take. It also doesn't hurt that these fish eat VERY well. I just finished my last vacuum pack of Skamania fillets tonight, it was an outstanding meal.
> 
> Now if we can get some rain and cool nights......
> 
> Buzz


Although I agree that if the water is warm and the fish is going to die, please by all means keep it, enjoy it, share it, whatever, but the (put and take fishery sounds kinda greedy to me). I realize that the DNR plants these fish for our enjoyment but, we need to be stewards of our rivers and try to get some of these fish naturally reproducing. When you say it's put and take that makes everyone think lets go get our 3 and be done. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Okay then before I give it to the Sibes I will try it on the grill. Really though I do not like to keep any steelhead. When the water is in the mid +60s these summer fish have a poor chance of surviving.

BG


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

It is good to have a cooler with also. Leaving a stiff, dead chromer on a stringer for 5 hours in 70 degree water does not enhance the eating qualities :16suspect


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: The only thing worse than releasing fish to die would be keeping them and not using them. 

BigSp- I'm not advocating the "I'm entitled to 3" mentality at all, just urging people to use common sense and restraint. 

Here's the good and bad wrapped up in one story- If you time it right, you can have mind-numbing action. One time at a creek mouth well below Berrien, the fish ate wiggle hexes under indicators so aggressively that we quit dead drifting them and started ripping them in like streamers. Every fish was hooked deep in the mouth. Moral of the story? We went something like 22 for 29. Went back the next day, and there were dead fish all over the place. 

Body count days for summer runs are a really, really bad idea.


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

Looking for a little help here, this is gonna be my first year chasing the Skams. I have actually never even been down to the St. Joe or any of the surrounding area. However I hear that's the place to be for the Skam run. Could someone help me out here as to what types of things to look for, to my understanding I should pay attention to the Oxygen content of the river that they love oxygen rich water. Now does this mean fish the dams or just rough water? or does it mean find water with lots of vegitation (almost like bass fishing), I'm kinda confused here.:sad: 
As for water temeratures... what temps. should I be looking for? I have also heard that Skams don't spawn on gravel (don't get me wrong ... I'm not a "Gravel Ripper") Just want to absorb as much info on these fish as I can. I was told they ONLY spawn in deeper holes, is this true?
And the last three things ...
1) presentation ... What flies should I use that time of the year? And if all else fails how do the trusty old wax worms work for these guys?
2) area for wading ... not that I'm looking for anyone put in me in some holes. Just as to what areas of the river (St. Joe) to fish, wader friendly sections please.
3) are there any local bait/fly shops that anyone would recommend for any helpful hints and tackle.

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Chaoticfishing said:


> Looking for a little help here, this is gonna be my first year chasing the Skams. I have actually never even been down to the St. Joe or any of the surrounding area. However I hear that's the place to be for the Skam run. Could someone help me out here as to what types of things to look for, to my understanding I should pay attention to the Oxygen content of the river that they love oxygen rich water. Now does this mean fish the dams or just rough water? or does it mean find water with lots of vegitation (almost like bass fishing), I'm kinda confused here.:sad:
> As for water temeratures... what temps. should I be looking for? I have also heard that Skams don't spawn on gravel (don't get me wrong ... I'm not a "Gravel Ripper") Just want to absorb as much info on these fish as I can. I was told they ONLY spawn in deeper holes, is this true?
> And the last three things ...
> 1) presentation ... What flies should I use that time of the year? And if all else fails how do the trusty old wax worms work for these guys?
> ...


I would throw spinners in the creeks of northern Indiana...this will afford you the best opportunity to hook fish. Look up Dave at Creekside (I believe he is in Michigan City, IN). Summer fish are a completely different animal than their winter brethren so I would leave the small flies and waxies at home. As far as water temps...the colder the better and anything over 65 degrees is probably starting to stress the fish. They DO spawn on GRAVEL but that ususally occurs in late January/early December.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Take some boneless filets (my preference) and put them in a large piece of foil. Smother them in French Onion chip dip. Fold the foil closed on the top and ends and put it on a hot grill for 8 - 10 minutes. The flavor is awesome. Do not overcook it, or the fish gets dry - like any fish when it is overcooked. 

Choatic: I emailed you some info, from your post on a different website.


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the help fishindude, carpsucker, matt, steelheadbum, breck, and barth for dropped me a line to help out, I appreciate all the help I can get. However I have been running around like chicken with my head cut off the last couple days, work's kicking my butt. But, I will reply to the emails within the next few days, Thanks Again for all the help guys.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

bombcast said:


> Also, don't go to a creekmouth and hook 40 fish. It's piggish and unfair, even if you have paying customers, a jetsled and a combover.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

"I'll hold the rod, why don't you combover here and hold this fish?"


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

bombcast said:


> Also, don't go to a creekmouth and hook 40 fish. It's piggish and unfair, even if you have paying customers, a jetsled and a combover.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Did anyone see Sputnik on OLN?

"Big Buck, Big Buck" 1 minute later he pulls in a 5lb hen LOL!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Did anyone see Sputnik on OLN?
> 
> "Big Buck, Big Buck" 1 minute later he pulls in a 5lb hen LOL!



Yes, very laughable :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I was suprised that he didn't have the camera man put a different lense on!

If you stare at this picture long enough, it'll make you dizzy.

Funny how in many of the pictures, the Mo actually seems to be flowing up hill :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok Buddy, pose like you're takin' a big dump, yeah, that looks good.......

jesus...


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Ok Buddy, pose like you're takin' a big dump, yeah, that looks good.......
> 
> jesus...


 
OH KUSH I am laughing as hard as I can! Oh MAN Big Dump thats a good one.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Here was my attempt at a Sputnik pose. The whole time I kept telling Tonello, "closer", Mark "are you sure", "Yep, closer" LOL! Just imagine if I had the right lense!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Caddis- Is that a 30# steelhead? :lol: 

You guys are killin' me.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You really need to have a wide-angle lens for the maximum effect. That is why the middle of the river seems higher than the sides in his pics, and the fish are always contorted. I cannot account for the strained looks on the angler's faces, but taking a dump certainly is a possibility from the expressions.

While I may not agree with his methods (I don't), it does not seem right to bash him on the site. An even better known "pro" from the Pac Northwest, with flies and flylines named after him, does the same stuff, and he is World famous for it. If you see either of them committing illegal acts, or allowing their clients to, please call them in. Otherwise we should live and let live. You can always boycott his hotel and guide business. 

I would love to fish behind either of them with spawnbags.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> I would love to fish behind either of them with spawnbags.



Yes that is EXACTLY what I was thinking while watching him fish on the show Caddis mentioned that aired on OLN...they struggled to hook fish that were definetly there that time of year on flies...spawn would have been deadly and may have gotten the attention of the cameras :lol:


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

the "fish" eye lense...

always makes a 2 pound brown look like a 15 lb. monster...

lol cracks me up


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I've done a few of those straight arm to the camera poses as a joke but I don't think this guy is joking!

Zob


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I hate to admit this, but I just got the new Orvis (cringe) catalog in the mail today. Live2fish can verify that I don't own any Orvis gear, so I think I'm in the clear. For some reason I get a kick out of poking through the catalogs. Anyway, everyone's favorite MO guide has a half page pitch in it with a photo for some rod or another. Somehow he managed to avoid the combover for the pic...


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

unfortunately i dont think ill be able to avoid it this weekend down here...

oh well


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I would love to fish behind either of them with spawnbags.


Or in front of...either way its not much different than dipping flies in spawn juice and tossing them out on a running line with pencil lead and calling it "fusion fishing"  Doesn't sound like "fly fishing" to me but hey...whatever blows your "hair" back :lol: I have always found a spinning reel, or even a baitcaster, a much easier way to bottom bounce....but then its not "fly fishing", right?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Flyfisher said:


> Or in front of...either way its not much different than dipping flies in spawn juice and tossing them out on a running line with pencil lead and calling it "fusion fishing"  Doesn't sound like "fly fishing" to me but hey...whatever blows your "hair" back :lol: I have always found a spinning reel, or even a baitcaster, a much easier way to bottom bounce....but then its not "fly fishing", right?


This is why I consider myself a "steelheader" not a fly fisherman - I really feel that chuck-n-duck is drift fishing - and the attempt to use running lines and amnesia is just to make it more like fly fishing - IMO a more effective method is to just admit your a drift fisherman and spool up that fly reel with some straight 8-10lb mono and have at it.

FLYFISHER great post.....there are days I miss the GR hard core contingent.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Steelheadfred said:


> This is why I consider myself a "steelheader" not a fly fisherman - I really feel that chuck-n-duck is drift fishing - and the attempt to use running lines and amnesia is just to make it more like fly fishing - IMO a more effective method is to just admit your a drift fisherman and spool up that fly reel with some straight 8-10lb mono and have at it.


Very well put, Fritz...there are certainly a lot of disillusioned "flyfishermen" out there, though :lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Flyfisher said:


> Very well put, Fritz...there are certainly a lot of disillusioned "flyfishermen" out there, though :lol:


 
I am not going to make an attempt/argument to say that in water deeper than 3ft, indicator fishing is a poor way to bobber fish?:lol:


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Steelheadfred said:


> I am not going to make an attempt/argument to say that in water deeper than 3ft, indicator fishing is a poor way to bobber fish?:lol:


You'll have to take that one up w/ your neighbor...as him and I are both fans of indy fishing.  Actually, I won't fish indicators in water shallower than 3'-4'. And at least its using a real flyline and requires some technical skills associated with flyfishing (rollcasting/mending). It may not be the BEST way to fish a bobber(or float, as you will) but can be a lot of fun and is probably the most effective "semi-true" flyfishing technique for steelhead. Ask Chris about the first time I fished with him, quite a few years ago (when the Fall runs were good), on your home river....he was drift fishing with a Martin 72 on a flyrod and after my third hookup with a fall chromer he was sold for good. I think his Martin now just collects dust :lol: There is a time and a place for each respective technique, and someone that is experienced enough to recognize this will have the best success. Why play golf with only one club in your bag, right?  

In my experience, the centerpin mounted on a long float rod is probably the best way to fish a bobber, as I am sure you will agree.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Flyfisher said:


> You'll have to take that one up w/ your neighbor...as him and I are both fans of indy fishing.  Actually, I won't fish indicators in water shallower than 3'-4'. And at least its using a real flyline and requires some technical skills associated with flyfishing (rollcasting/mending). It may not be the BEST way to fish a bobber(or float, as you will) but can be a lot of fun and is probably the most effective "semi-true" flyfishing technique for steelhead. Ask Chris about the first time I fished with him, quite a few years ago (when the Fall runs were good), on your home river....he was drift fishing with a Martin 72 on a flyrod and after my third hookup with a fall chromer he was sold for good. I think his Martin now just collects dust :lol: There is a time and a place for each respective technique, and someone that is experienced enough to recognize this will have the best success. Why play golf with only one club in your bag, right?
> 
> In my experience, the centerpin mounted on a long float rod is probably the best way to fish a bobber, as I am sure you will agree.


 
I am just poking fun! I am now the proud owner of that Martin ! Yeah I agree that indi fishing is fly fishing, the component there is what you mentioned being able to cast, control, the actual fly line.....Drift fishing is a whole other science.....


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Steelheadfred said:


> I am just poking fun!


I know...I saw your :lol: ...just took the opportunity to step up on my soapbox for a minute :rant: 

I hope you didn't pay too much for that obsolete, coffee grinder  :lol: :lol:


----------

